# Asta difensori



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2014)

Dunque, dal momento che se n'è andato parecchio tempo per la porta che è il ruolo meno numeroso e dal momento che è impossibile tenere aperte contemporaneamente tutte le aste, ho deciso che dividerò l'asta per i difensori in tre gruppi: A-G; H-P; Q-Z. Ogni gruppo durerà massimo un giorno, quindi apriamo stasera l'asta per il gruppo di difensori A-G che durerà fino a domani sera. Non scrivete offerte all'ultimo minuto perché nel caso sposterò al giorno successivo l'asta per quel giocatore, per ogni esigenza, tipo assenze, contattatemi e sposteremo le aste per i giocatori interessati il giorno dopo ma di base cominciamo così.

Ps: adesso potete scrivere anche tutte le offerte in un solo messaggio.

 [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]



*RADU/Splendidi 5* 
RAIMONDI	
*RAMI/Darren 1*
*RANOCCHIA/Iceman 6* 
*REGINI/Splendidi 1* 
*RENZETTI/Ale 1*
*RICHARDS/Splendidi 5*
RISPOLI	
RISTOVSKI	
*RODRIGUEZ GON./Peppez 11* 
RODRIGUEZ GU.	
ROMAGNOLI	
*RONCAGLIA/Ale 1* 
ROSI	
*ROSSETTINI/Dinho 1* 
*RUGANI/Interista 1* 
SAMPIRISI	
SANTACROCE	
SARDO	
*SAVIC/Gara 4* 
SCALONI	
*SILVESTRE/Dinho 2* 
SOMMA	
*SORENSEN/Fabriman 1*
STENDARDO	
TERRANOVA	
TERZI	
*TOMOVIC/Jaqen 3* 
TONELLI	
*TOROSIDIS/Interista 1* 
*VIDIC/Splendidi 5* 
VITIELLO	
VOLTA	
*VRSALJKO/Davoreb 10* 
WAGUE	
*YANGA MBIWA/Fabriman 1* 
*ZACCARDO/Fabriman 1* 
*ZAPATA C./Gara 5* 
*ZAPPACOSTA/Darren 1* 
ZUKANOVIC	
*ZUNIGA/Zuniga 10 Jaqen* 





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



*AVELAR/Evorutto 18*
*DANILO/Interista 8*
HEGAZI	
HENRIQUE	
*HEURTAUX/Fabriman 40*
*HOLEBAS/Dinho 1* 
*HYSAJ/Dinho 1* 
IZZO	
JANSSON	
*JONATHAN/Darren 2* 
*JUAN JESUS/Interista 5* 
KONKO	
*KOULIBALY/Iceman 5* 
KRAJNC	
LAURINI	
*LAZAAR/Ale 6* 
*LICHTSTEINER/Evorutto 50* 
LONGHI	
*LUCARELLI/Gara 5* 
*LUCCHINI/Interista 1* 
LUNA	
*MAGGIO/Jaqen 4* 
MAGNUSSON	
*MAICON/Evorutto 30* 
MAKSIMOVIC	
MANFREDINI	
*MANOLAS/Interista 20* 
MANTOVANI	
*MARCHESE/Splendidi 1* 
MARIO RUI	
MARQUES	
*MARQUEZ/Peppez 8* 
MARTIC	
MASIELLO	
MAZZOTTA	
MBAYE	
MESBAH	
*MESTO/Fabriman 1	
MEXES/Fabriman 1* 
MILANOVIC MILAN	
*MOLINARO/Gara 5*
MONTELEONE	
*MORAS/Darren 1* 
*MORETTI/Peppez 1* 
MORGANELLA	
MOTTA	
*MUNOZ/Peppez 1* 
*MURRU/Evorutto 5* 
*NAGATOMO/Evorutto 30* 
NICA	
NOVARETTI	
*OGBONNA/Davoreb 1* 
*PALETTA/Davoreb 10* 
PARENTE	
*PASQUAL/Jaqen 16* 
*PASQUALE/Splendidi 1*
PEDRO MENDES	
*PELUSO/Ale 1* 
PERES	
PERICO	
PERTICONE	
PIRIS	
PISANO E.	
*PISANO F./Gara 8*







Anticipazione (Spoiler)



*BIAVA/Peppez 1* 
*ABATE/Davor 15* 
ACERBI 
*AGOSTINI/Jaqen 1* 
ALBERTAZZI 
*ALBIOL/Davoreb 10* 
*ALEX/Fabriman 90* 
*ALONSO/Jaqen 1* 
*ANDELKOVIC/Interista 1* 
ANDREOLLI 
ANTEI 
*ANTONINI/Iceman 1* 
*ARIAUDO/Darren 3* 
*ASTORI/Iceman 7* 
*AVELAR/Evorutto 15* 
BAGADUR 
BALZANO 
BALZARETTI 
*BAMBA/Dinho 1* 
BARBA 
*BARZAGLI/Fabriman 50* 
*BASANTA/Darren 1* 
*BASTA/Peppez21* 
BELLINI 
BELMONTE 
BENALOUANE 
BENEDETTI 
BIANCHETTI 
BIANCO 
*BIRAGHI/Evorutto 5* 
BOCHNIEWICZ 
*BONERA/Davoreb 1* 
*BONUCCI/Ale 20* 
*BOVO/Darren 1* 
BRAAFHEID 
BRITOS 
BRIVIO 
BUBNJIC 
BURDISSO 
CACCIATORE 
*CACERES/Iceman 1* 
CAMPAGNARO 
*CANA/Darren 1* 
CANNAVARO 
*CAPELLI/Dinho 1* 
CAPUANO 
*CASSANI/Peppez 2* 
*CASTAN/Iceman 29* 
CAVANDA 
CEPPITELLI 
CESAR 
CHERUBIN 
*CHIELLINI/Davoreb 25* 
CIANI 
CODA 
*COLE/Iceman 18* 
COSTA 
D'AMBROSIO 
*DAINELLI/Peppez 1* 
*DANILO/Interista 5* 
DAPRELA' 
*DARMIAN/Gara 40* 
*DE CEGLIE/Ale 2* 
*DE MAIO/Ale 1* 
*DE SCIGLIO/Davoreb 35* 
*DE SILVESTRI/Evorutto 15* 
*DE VRIJ/Interista 10* 
DEL GROSSO 
*DODO'/Evorutto 15* 
*DOMIZZI/Gara 5* 
DONKOR 
*DRAMÈ/Splendidi 3* 
*EDENILSON/Dinho 1* 
EDIMAR 
*EMANUELSON/Iceman 1* 
EMERSON P. 
*EVRA/Gara 30* 
FARAONI 
FEDDAL 
FELIPE 
FORNASIER 
FREY N. 
*GABRIEL SILVA/Splendidi 10* 
GAMBERINI 
*GASTALDELLO/5 Jaqen* 
GASTON SILVA 
GAZZOLA 
*GENTILETTI/Ale 1* 
*GHOULAM/Jaqen 4* 
*GLIK/Dinho 3* 
GOBBI 
GONZALEZ A. 
GONZALEZ G.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2014)

Cáceres 1
Basta 1 
Castan 1
De Sciglio 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2014)

Albiol 1 
Alex 1 
De Silvestri 1 
Barzagli 1 
De Vrij 1


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2014)

chiellini 20
bonucci 20
barzagli 20


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2014)

Dramé 1
Dodò 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2014)

Edenilson 1


----------



## davoreb (4 Settembre 2014)

Darmian 5
De Sciglio 5
Alex 5
Albiol 5
Chiellini 25
Bonera 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2014)

Ghoulam 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2014)

Darmian 6


----------



## davoreb (4 Settembre 2014)

Darmian 10


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2014)

De Sciglio 10


----------



## davoreb (4 Settembre 2014)

De Sciglio 25


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2014)

Glik 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2014)

Ariaudo 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Antonelli 1


Antonelli non c'è, sta a centrocampo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Antonelli non c'è, sta a centrocampo.



Ops


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2014)

Abate 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2014)

Danilo 1


----------



## davoreb (4 Settembre 2014)

Abate 5


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2014)

cacciatore 1 
burdisso 1
gentiletti 1
astori 1
evra 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2014)

De vrij 2


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2014)

Astori 3


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2014)

De Vrij 3


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2014)

De Vrij 8


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2014)

De maio 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2014)

Basta 2


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2014)

domizzi 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2014)

Cassani 1


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2014)

Basta 3


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2014)

Basta 5


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2014)

Basta 6
Cole 1
Darmian 11
De Silvestri 2
Dodò 2
G.Silva 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2014)

Dodò 3
De Silvestri 3


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> cacciatore 1
> burdisso 1
> gentiletti 1
> astori 1
> *evra 1*


 [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Settembre 2014)

Domizzi 5
Evra 2
Basta 10


----------



## davoreb (4 Settembre 2014)

Darmian 15


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2014)

evra 5


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> .



a me risultano 6, escludendo l'ultima evra 5


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2014)

Basta 11
Darmian 16
De Silvestri 4
Dodò 4


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2014)

A.Cole 5
De Sciglio 26


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Settembre 2014)

Darmian 25
Evra 10


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Settembre 2014)

Avelar 1
dodo' 15
de silvestri 15
de sciglio 30
de ceglie 1
darmian 30
alex 15


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2014)

evra 15


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2014)

Cole 10


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Cole 13


----------



## davoreb (5 Settembre 2014)

Darmian 35
De sciglio 35


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Settembre 2014)

Evra 20
Alex 30
Darmian 40


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2014)

cole 17
evra 25


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Alex 31


----------



## Jaqen (5 Settembre 2014)

Avelar 2
Agostini 1


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Settembre 2014)

Alex 33


----------



## Jaqen (5 Settembre 2014)

Gastaldello 1
Dramé 2
Alonso 1


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Abate 6


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

Dramé 3
G. Silva 2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Settembre 2014)

Evra 30


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2014)

basta 20


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2014)

Alex 90


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Settembre 2014)

Danilo 3
Castan 2
Barzagli 25
De VriJ 10


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2014)

biraghi 1


----------



## davoreb (5 Settembre 2014)

abate 10
castan 10


----------



## Jaqen (5 Settembre 2014)

Goulham 4


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Settembre 2014)

Castan 15


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Castan 20


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2014)

Cana 1


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2014)

Biava 1
Albiol 6
Basta 21
Cassani 2
Dainelli 1
G.Silva 3
Gastaldello 2
Glik 2


(P.S. non mi confondete con Djokovic, io ho Federer  Non ho offerto per Barzagli, Danilo. De Vrij e compagnia)


----------



## Jaqen (5 Settembre 2014)

Gastaldello 3


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2014)

Gastaldello 4


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Antonini 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2014)

Bovo 1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Settembre 2014)

Castan 25



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> (P.S. non mi confondete con Djokovic, io ho Federer  Non ho offerto per Barzagli, Danilo. De Vrij e compagnia)



Si infatti,giusto ribadirlo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

Silva 4


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> (P.S. non mi confondete con Djokovic, io ho Federer  Non ho offerto per Barzagli, Danilo. De Vrij e compagnia)


Però pure voi, eh


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2014)

G.Silva 5


----------



## Jaqen (5 Settembre 2014)

Gastaldello 5


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Castan 25
> 
> 
> 
> Si infatti,giusto ribadirlo



ahah ridicoli proprio


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Emanuelson 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2014)

Basanta 1


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Castan 26


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Castan 26



Castan 27



Ale ha scritto:


> ahah ridicoli proprio



Quando ho visto il tuo nuovo avatar m'immaginavo un tuo commento del genere ahahaha


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Quando ho visto il tuo nuovo avatar m'immaginavo un tuo commento del genere ahahaha


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2014)

de ceglie 2


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Castan 29


----------



## davoreb (5 Settembre 2014)

Albiol 10


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Settembre 2014)

Biraghi 5
Avelar 5
Abate 12


----------



## Jaqen (5 Settembre 2014)

Avelar 6


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2014)

Glik 3


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2014)

Bamba 1
Capelli 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2014)

Danilo 4


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2014)

Barzagli 50


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Cole 18


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2014)

ariaudo 2


----------



## davoreb (5 Settembre 2014)

abate 15


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2014)

Ariaudo 3


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

Silva 6


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2014)

G.Silva 7


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Settembre 2014)

Avelar 15


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Settembre 2014)

Danilo 5


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

Silva 8


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2014)

astori 5


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Settembre 2014)

Andelkovic 1


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Astori 7


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

*Asta chiusa.*


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Dai, alle 23 apri la seconda categoria


----------



## Jaqen (5 Settembre 2014)

Io volevo offrire di più per Avelar.

Almeno 16!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io volevo offrire di più per Avelar.
> 
> Almeno 16!


Va bene, allora teniamo aperta ancora l'asta di Avelar al prossimo giro. Non so perché ma avevo il sentore che tu saresti stato uno dei reclamanti


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Va bene, allora teniamo aperta ancora l'asta di Avelar al prossimo giro. Non so perché ma avevo il sentore che tu saresti stato uno dei reclamanti



Si, il solito guastafeste


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2014)

Danilo 6


----------



## Jaqen (5 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Va bene, allora teniamo aperta ancora l'asta di Avelar al prossimo giro. Non so perché ma avevo il sentore che tu saresti stato uno dei reclamanti



Sai che ti voglio bene <3 <3


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Settembre 2014)

Io volevo puntare ancora per Gabriel Silva


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]

*Aperta asta difensori H-P*


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

lichtsteiner 10


----------



## Jaqen (6 Settembre 2014)

AVELAR 16

Nagatopo 1


----------



## davoreb (6 Settembre 2014)

Lichsteiner 11
Ogbonna 1
Paletta 10


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

Nagatomo 2


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

lichtsteiner 15


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Settembre 2014)

Lucarelli 1
Molinaro 1


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

nagatomo 10


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2014)

Molinaro 1 
Mexes 1
Mesto 1
Heurtaux 1 
Lucarelli 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

Nagatomo 12


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

nagatomo 13


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

Lazaar 1


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

lazaar 2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> lazaar 2


No vabbè, posso capire Nagatomo ma Lazaar? Che ti ho fatto? 

Lazaar 3


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No vabbè, posso capire Nagatomo ma Lazaar? Che ti ho fatto?
> 
> Lazaar 3



niente splendidi, io ti venero 

lazaar 4


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Settembre 2014)

Molinaro 5
Lucarelli 5
Hertaux 5


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2014)

Murru 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2014)

Koulibaly 1


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> .



lazaar 6


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2014)

Juan Jesus 1
Maicon 1


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

maicon 5


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2014)

Marquez 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> lazaar 6


Quella da 5 l'avevo annullata. La rifaccio adesso: Lazaar 5.


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quella da 5 l'avevo annullata. La rifaccio adesso: Lazaar 5.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


>


Rilanci lo stesso?


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rilanci lo stesso?



Se qualcuno offre per Marquez, occhio al blitz di Sabatini


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rilanci lo stesso?



la mia offerta di 6 precedente è ancora valida eh


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2014)

PS:Ma se io gesus non lo voglio più, non posso offrire per un altro?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

Pasqual 1


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> PS:Ma se io gesus non lo voglio più, non posso offrire per un altro?



OT
tientelo gesus e prendi anche la madonna visto che ci sei, ma non vincerai ugualmente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> PS:Ma se io gesus non lo voglio più, non posso offrire per un altro?


Se vuoi te l'annullo però cercate di evitare.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> PS:Ma se io gesus non lo voglio più, non posso offrire per un altro?



No ti attacchi 


NESSUNO OFFRA PER JESUS COSÌ SE LO TIENE


----------



## Jaqen (6 Settembre 2014)

Pasqual 2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

Pasqual 3


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2014)

Ok, perché non mi ero accorto dell'altro, annullo per jesus e offro manolas 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

Manolas 2


----------



## davoreb (6 Settembre 2014)

Pasqual 10


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2014)

Si ma che balle  
Non posso più spendere per la difesa..
Aspetterò l'ultimo gruppo per fare blitz alla condor


----------



## Jaqen (6 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION]

Ho offerto 16 per avelar, l"'asta per lui continua...se vuoi ancora rilanciare ovviamente


----------



## Jaqen (6 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma che balle
> Non posso più spendere per la difesa..



C'ha i pronti i 500 per Higuain


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> C'ha i pronti i 500 per Higuain



Quello me lo potete già assegnare, anzi non mettetelo proprio nella lista


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2014)

J.Jesus 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

Maicon 6


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> J.Jesus 1


Di nuovo? Certi amori non finiscono, fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION]
> 
> Ho offerto 16 per avelar, l"'asta per lui continua...se vuoi ancora rilanciare ovviamente



Avelar 18


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Di nuovo? Certi amori non finiscono, fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano



sei di nuovo di buon umore , finalmente. Il Condor ti ha messo sotto pressione stamani


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Settembre 2014)

LICHTSTEINER 25
MAICON 15
PASQUAL 15
Nagatomo 15
Murru 5


----------



## Jaqen (6 Settembre 2014)

Nagatopo 20


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2014)

Maggio 1


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Settembre 2014)

Munoz 1
Moretti 1
Lichtsteiner 26
Heurtaux 6


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2014)

kulibaly 2


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2014)

Manolas 3


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

juan jesus 2


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2014)

Come non detto, manolas 3


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> marquez 2



Bel cesso.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Settembre 2014)

Manolas 4


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> sei di nuovo di buon umore , finalmente. Il Condor ti ha messo sotto pressione stamani


Ah no, con te sono arrabbiato. È stato vergognoso il tuo ostruzionismo su Lazaar.


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah no, con te sono arrabbiato. È stato vergognoso il tuo ostruzionismo su Lazaar.



è la mia scommessa del reparto difensivo Lazaar


----------



## Jaqen (6 Settembre 2014)

Pisano F 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

Koulibaly 3


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2014)

kulibaly 4


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2014)

Manolas 5


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Settembre 2014)

Lichtsteiner 40
nagatomo 30


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Settembre 2014)

Manolas 6


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] , ho fatto un'offerta per Heurtaux di 1 mln (superata da Peppez) non Henrique. 
Detto questo:
Heurtaux 20


----------



## Jaqen (6 Settembre 2014)

Ma evorutto è il fabri dei difensori?


----------



## Jaqen (6 Settembre 2014)

Pasqual 16


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma evorutto è il fabri dei difensori?



il miglior attacco è la difesa, evorutto fa parte della vecchia scuola


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

peluso 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2014)

Manolas 7


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Settembre 2014)

Heurtaux 21


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Settembre 2014)

Danilo 8 ( per quanto riguarda l'asta con Dinho)

JUAN JESUS 5
MANOLAS 10
LICHTSTEINER 41
Marquez 5


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2014)

Kulibaly 5


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Settembre 2014)

Manolas 11
Maicon 16


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Settembre 2014)

Manolas 13


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Settembre 2014)

Manolas 15


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

Mai con 25


----------



## Jaqen (6 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Mai con 25



Invece con 30?


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Mai con 25



Un rottame, poi me lo regali per Antonini.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Settembre 2014)

Manolas 20


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Manolas 20



Che te ne fai? Se lo prendi facciamo uno scambio con Curci.


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Un rottame, poi me lo regali per Antonini.



Allora tienimelo in caldo eh


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che te ne fai? Se lo prendi facciamo uno scambio con Curci.



Ok, e dato che ci siamo mi dai Castan in cambio di Carrizo


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Invece con 30?



Chissà :-D


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

Pisano F. 2 
Marchese 1
Jonathan 1


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Settembre 2014)

Marquez 6


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2014)

Marquez 7


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2014)

Hysaj 1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Settembre 2014)

Lucchini 1


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Settembre 2014)

Marquez 8


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2014)

Holebas 1


----------



## Jaqen (6 Settembre 2014)

Pisano f 3


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ok, e dato che ci siamo mi dai Castan in cambio di Carrizo



l'utilissimo castan sarà incedibile


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2014)

Hai detto bene, è super incedibile al 99,9 periodico


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Hai detto bene, è super incedibile al 99,9 periodico



certo, è il miglior centrale del pianeta


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> certo, è il miglior centrale del pianeta



Castan non tradisce"cit


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Castan non tradisce"cit



castan per higuain? No. Castan è piu magro di higuain


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> castan per higuain? No. Castan è piu magro di higuain



Le tue battute sono agghiandiii, agghiacciandi" cit


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Le tue battute sono agghiandiii, agghiacciandi" cit


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2014)

Heurtaux 40


----------



## Jaqen (6 Settembre 2014)

fabriman94 ha scritto:


> heurtaux 40


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


>


Quest'anno vincerò il fanta


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Settembre 2014)

Lichtsteiner 50
maicon 20


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Heurtaux 40



Ma che pall*!!!  Branca esci da questo corpo!!



Pisano F 8


----------



## Jaqen (6 Settembre 2014)

Maggio 2


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Lichtsteiner 50
> maicon 20



non capisco la tua offerta, dato che ho offerto 25 nella pagina precedente.


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Mai con 25



ero sul cellulare, ma penso si capisca: maicon 25


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ero sul cellulare, ma penso si capisca: maicon 25



io non avevo capito, infatti mi stavo sforzando di pensare a cosa ti riferissi quando hai scritto quello


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2014)

Jonathan 2


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2014)

Maggio 3


----------



## Jaqen (6 Settembre 2014)

Maggio 4


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Settembre 2014)

Maicon 30


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2014)

Moras 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

Pasquale 1


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Maggio 4



maggio 5 scherzo, ma lo volevo scrivere


----------



## Jaqen (6 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> maggio 5 scherzo, ma lo volevo scrivere




Guarda che rilancio per uno dei tuoi eh


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> maggio 5 scherzo, ma lo volevo scrivere


Ah-ah, scherzava. Per Lazaar invece non scherzava.


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah-ah, scherzava. Per Lazaar invece non scherzava.



beh il 5 maggio è indimenticabile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

*Asta chiusa per il gruppo H-P. Apre l'asta per l'ultimo gruppo Q-Z.*


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2014)

Vrsaliko 1


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Settembre 2014)

Gonzalo Rodriguez 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

G. Rodriguez 5
Vrsaljko 2


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2014)

Vrsaliko 5


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Settembre 2014)

Gonzalo Rodriguez 6


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2014)

rami 1

richards 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2014)

Zappacosta 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2014)

Vidic 1


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Settembre 2014)

Rodriguez Gon. 7
Vidic 2


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2014)

Vidic 3


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Settembre 2014)

Gonzalo Rodriguez 8


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

Rodriguez 10
Radu 1


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Settembre 2014)

Gonzalo Rodriguez 11


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Settembre 2014)

Savic 1 
Micah Richards 3


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

Zuniga 5
Vidic 5
Richards 5


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2014)

Ranocchia 1


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2014)

ranocchia 2!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2014)

Ranocchia 3


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2014)

savic 3


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Settembre 2014)

Sorensen 1
Yanga Mbiwa 1 
Zaccardo 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

Radu 2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

Radu 3


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Settembre 2014)

Savic 4


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

Widmer 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Widmer 1


Dove lo vedi?


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2014)

roncaglia 1


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> rami 1
> 
> richards 1



tolgo rami 1 e metto silvestre 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> tolgo rami 1 e metto silvestre 1



Eh no


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh no



se po fa, se po fa


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> se po fa, se po fa



Ban


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Settembre 2014)

Zapata 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dove lo vedi?



lo immagino 

perchè non c'è??


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

Rossettini 1
Radu 4


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

Radu 5


----------



## Jaqen (7 Settembre 2014)

Zuniga 6
Tomovic 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Radu 5



ma perchè vuoi radu?? é infortunato, è un rottame


----------



## davoreb (7 Settembre 2014)

Vrsaljko 6


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2014)

Vrsaliko 7


----------



## davoreb (7 Settembre 2014)

Vrsaliko 10


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2014)

Zuniga 7


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Vrsaliko 10



Sei un morto che cammina"cit


----------



## Jaqen (7 Settembre 2014)

Zuniga 8


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2014)

Zuniga 9


----------



## Jaqen (7 Settembre 2014)

Zunigq 10


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

dai scannatevi, io sto a guardare


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2014)

Ranocchia 6


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2014)

Rami 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

Tomovic 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

Zapata 2


----------



## Jaqen (7 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tomovic 1



Ho già offerto io 1


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Settembre 2014)

Zapata 3


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ho già offerto io 1


2


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

Zapata 4


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Settembre 2014)

Zapata 5


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Settembre 2014)

Ehm, facendo una conta credo di aver acquistato 9 difensori
8 non somo il massimo?
nel caso mollo Biraghi


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ehm, facendo una conta credo di aver acquistato 9 difensori
> 8 non somo il massimo?
> nel caso mollo Biraghi



un consiglio..molla lichtsteiner cosi lo prendo a 1 e aiuti anche un compagno in difficoltà


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> un consiglio..molla lichtsteiner cosi lo prendo a 1 e aiuti anche un compagno in difficoltà



Come ogni fantapresidente che si rispetti all'asta sono una vera carogna


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

Silvestre 2


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Settembre 2014)

Tomo 3


----------



## Jaqen (7 Settembre 2014)

Secondo me devi mollare l'ultimo per cui ha fatto l'offerta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me devi mollare l'ultimo per cui ha fatto l'offerta.



in teoria è cosi ma ne dovrebbe avere 8, avelar è scritto due volte..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

Regini 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2014)

renzetti 1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

Torosidis	1
rugani 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

*Le aste per la difesa sono definitivamente chiuse.*


----------

